# Colonoscopy prep-



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

When people say 'when you are passing clear - the prep is done' does this mean clear as in water clear or can it be light yellow- light green- just water?


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Should be mostly clear like water...sorry keep drinking....and if it is not as clear as water it will still be fine as long as you drink all the prep


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

I haven't started my prep yet.I'll do this next Monday.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Sparrow Almost as clear as water means you are done. Like darn near as clear as water. And if that happens before you are done drinking all of the prep... then you are done. You will probably be able to tell but if not... just post here and we'll help as much as we can.Wish you all the best!


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

The prep is the worst part...the colonoscopy will be a breeze.....over before you know you even had it!! Good luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sparrow I was thinking of you today.. hope everything went well!


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Oh wow! thank you for thinking of me- how nice I haven't started my prep yet- but will in 3 hours. Will you be around later so I can ask for help and support?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'll try but I'm on the east coast..







So... if I turn into a Pumpkin or something.. you'd understand?? LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Plus I think you have had a few of these prior right?? You probably could tell me a thing or two!Here's hoping all is running clear for you in no time tonight and that nothing of note is found tomorrow!


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

OK here I am *trying* to finish the 1st liter- but no action yet.Yes I have had colonoscopies before- but honestly I can't remember much about the prep except the the last one.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope you are all done by now! And hope it went real well for you!


----------

